# Cooking class...well, mostly watching and eating class...



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

This might be of interest to some...

The wife and I went to a cooking class with a local Chef my wife has known for years. It was at the best local kitchen supply store in town. This is one to which I have scrupulously avoided taking my wife since I feared it would lead to financial ruin. I was quite surprised that they had lots of quality products at reasonable prices. You can get a five-piece pot/pan set for $1500, but lots of nice affordable things, too - I have my eye on a mid-size stainless steel for $75 for making bulk stews for students and assorted guests.

The courses were built to compliment the Argentinian wines that were served.

I don't have the wine list at hand. Basically, sparkling pinot noir for appetizer, a white for the tabbouleh, and a malbec for the rest. All from Argentina.

Verdict - a couple of hours well spent. Not too late. Entertaining, educational, and great food. Looking forward to the next time.

Chef Greg getting things ready.









Discussing the first course.









First course ready to go.









Oops. Forgot to take a picture before starting - Boursin cheese.









Overhead camera is cool, but a bit too far away for my vision. Here, Chef Greg toasts some farro.









Second course - Farro Tabbouleh.









Searing the short ribs - the kind you cannot buy. These were huge, boneless shortribs from the restaurant supplier.









Plating the entree.









Braised shortribs. I don't care much for warmed tomatoes, but the rest of the roots and veggies were great. Shortribs were fantastic and the reduction was mind blowing - started out at about 3 gallons, ended up about 1/2g.









Let's make some Chantilly cream.









A couple cans of evaporated milk, Persian lime, toasted graham crackers tossed in butter, fold in the Chantilly, freeze.









And voila - no churn ice cream. Very interesting and very good.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

very nice - looks like fun!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

What a fantastic way to spend time with ones better half...you learn a little, you eat a lot of really good food and you spend quality time with your best friend! Thanks for sharing such a wonderful experience with us!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

LordSmoke:

Great photos of a fun evening! We get 2000 TV channels here (slight exaggeration!!) and most of the time the only thing on is the cooking shows!


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Andy said:


> LordSmoke:
> 
> Great photos of a fun evening! We get 2000 TV channels here (slight exaggeration!!) and most of the time the only thing on is the cooking shows!


Indeed! My wife and I have been watching cooking shows since even before the days of the original dubbed Iron Chef. She still does a good bit, but it is getting ridiculous - competitions between felons and dyslexic poets where they have to prepare a three course meal out of only vanilla extract, flour, and an old shoe.

We will definitely be doing this again. The food was good, the portions reasonable, and being spread out over two hours, quite satisfying. Got some education, too. Chef Greg, for instance, confirmed my observation that the only tomatoes worth purchasing in the local stores are Roma and Grape.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's another place I'm going to increase my social network. The Portland Culinary Workshop has all sorts of classes available and I'm taking beginning butchery next week. I figure if I can professionally cut up a lamb, a deer will be no problem. An elk, on the other hand, may require a beef course!

Mind, I've disjointed quite a few critters in my time from rabbet on up but I'd like to be better and cleaner at it.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I took a bistro cooking class at the Campbell Folk Arts School in western NC, shortly after I retired, and was amazed at how quick and simple some great dishes were....after you prepped completely for an hour. And, as the Scottish barbeque chef said, "Aye, laddie, there's the rub."

Reminded me of Rachel Ray's "30 Minute Meals", with everything not only there, but right up front in the cupboard. All of my spices were on the shelf, too; mostly the _grocery store_ shelf


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

Back in NW Indiana I used to take the occasional cooking classes at our local community college campus. It was a lot of fun and had a positive effect on my culinary skills, but it played hell with my diet! LOL. 



Oldsarge said:


> That's another place I'm going to increase my social network. The Portland Culinary Workshop has all sorts of classes available and I'm taking beginning butchery next week. I figure if I can professionally cut up a lamb, a deer will be no problem. An elk, on the other hand, may require a beef course!
> 
> Mind, I've disjointed quite a few critters in my time from rabbet on up but I'd like to be better and cleaner at it.


A meat cutting course would be very useful. Wish I could find something like that offered around here.


----------



## VPCEH91 (Jul 7, 2018)

Can never get over latex gloves in food prep- looks too clinical.


----------

